# ATTN NY Sportsmen - Action NEEDED!



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

So, despite the fact that trappers had input on this law, you still think it is unethical.
I suppose you forget that dogs get loose, deliberate or not, once in a while.
You really are on the warpath this year...has the DEC or NYS done anything you approve of recently?
Again, I am no trapper, so I dont feel I have any input, and can I also ask what this is doing in a bowhunting forum?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Campo said:


> So, despite the fact that trappers had input on this law, you still think it is unethical.
> I suppose you forget that dogs get loose, deliberate or not, once in a while.
> You really are on the warpath this year...has the DEC or NYS done anything you approve of recently?
> Again, I am no trapper, so I dont feel I have any input, and can I also ask what this is doing in a bowhunting forum?


Well, let's put our thinking caps on for a second. 

VHS Outbreak in NYS and across the Great Lakes - Discovered in Lake Ontario in 2005 - nothing done by DEC or NYS DOT (Dept that controls ST Lawrence Seaway). Spread into Lake Erie, Niagara River, and then Conesus Lake, and now Lake Huron, Lake Michigan, Mississippi River and Lake Winnebago Chain. Response from DEC? Penalize anglers and bait dealers, but let's leave the front door wide open.

Trapping Regulations - to protect dogs. Actually, this has nothing to do with "protecting dogs". No, its about trying to protect the emotions of irresponsible pet owners. PERIOD. Your dog is not on a leash and its trapping season and you're in an area where trapping is legal... hmmmm.. penalize the trapper! Just like VHS, penalize the angler.

I'm sorry, but I do not buy for one second that vague, mentally bankrupt "well some dogs get loose" excuse. Dogs that "get loose" escape the control of irresponsible pet owners. 

Let's take your "logic" a step further. By your "logic", I guess we should ban all the trapping, because somewhere, some mutt is gonna run free. My personal opinion (shared by the LAW) is that a free-roaming dog is a MENACE to other people in society. If that free-roaming menace gets killed in a lawfully set trap, in an open to trapping area, I say GOOD. One less menace running around the woods where it shouldn't be.

And, by your "logic", I suppose you would find it more palatable to allow an increase in rabid raccoons, fox and other beasties by discouraging trapping or making it so bloody difficult fewer engage in the means to control those animal populations. So I guess having high rabies areas is better than allowing the pet of an irresponsible pet owner to get killed?

No, this is nonsense of the highest order. If anyone took the time to read the trapping regulations as they stand today, one would already recognize the extremely restrictive and confusing regulations already in place. At least, however, many of the laws governing trigger sets, placement of traps, etc, are in place to reduce the risk of an endangered animal getting caught in a trap.

Last I checked, dogs don't fall into that category.

Do not be duped by the emotionalistic bovine excrement belching forth from Albany. As the Commissioner of the DEC, Alex should be more concerned about our natural resources than the feelings of a dog owner. 

Message to dog owners - be responsible, keep control of your pet, keep them on a leash, or behind a fence, and clean the poop up after Fido has relieved itself on the lawn.

And as for your last statement, Crampo, where you say "you're not a trapper, so you don't feel you have any input (bunk and smacks of ignorance)" let me ask you this. Do you bowhunt? What happens (and it has happened before in NYS) if your woods becomes infested with rabid raccoons, and the fleas get on deer and infect them. You arrow a deer, cut your hand while gutting, infect yourself with rabies, unknowingly, then find out about the rabies epidemic in your hunting area, and have to endure hours of painful treatments? Would you like that? Do you have kids? Want your kid playing in a field where rabid fox have been through? What happens if they get bit by an infected flea?? How about rabid coyotes? We've had two coyote attacks on kids in New Jersey in the past 6 weeks. Wanna have that one here in NYS?

Finally, revenue from trapping license sales goes, where again? That's right, the Conservation Fund. Same place as your hunting and fishing license sales go, not to mention the Robinson-Pittman Federal excise tax on all hunting, fishing and trapping equipment sales, too.

Doesn't affect you, eh? *******************. It affects you more than you wish to admit.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, and let's not forget about the recent moves Alex has made in creating a new division of the DEC to deal with "climate change" (as if we can control the climate! HA!) and his big promotion/ program which is called

25 days for 25 years

Which is little more than a celebration of Grannis' only "environmental impact", NYS Bottle Bill. And, this nut is using the DEC post as a bully-pulpit trying to get this bill expanded!!

Yeah, he's a peach.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Campo said:


> So, despite the fact that trappers had input on this law, you still think it is unethical.
> I suppose you forget that dogs get loose, deliberate or not, once in a while.
> You really are on the warpath this year...has the DEC or NYS done anything you approve of recently?
> Again, I am no trapper, so I dont feel I have any input, and can I also ask what this is doing in a bowhunting forum?


come on dude, move the hell out of our state aleady. tired of hearing your liberal views.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

so what they are saying is that they are making it illegal to trap with methods used for 100 or more years to accomadate people who illegally let their mutts run loose on state land. so lets see why not make it illegal to have a car accident with a drunk. if you get t-boned by a drunk at an intersection its your fault, because the poor fella was impaired. the part that really freaks me out is how fast Grannis acted on this one. shows what we are in for guys.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

sits in trees said:


> come on dude, move the hell out of our state aleady. tired of hearing your liberal views.


Dont worry, my liberal rear end will be gone soon enough...but I cant wait to see the state go blue in the next round of elections. Fight all you want, you are on the losing end of the stick, as will be the case for the conservatives in the next round of elections. :tongue:
At least this thread is finally in the right place...


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

you dont honestly believe that wherever you move to that you'll be immune and protected from anti hunters, and anti gun groups that are just itching to take your rights away? where the hell do you think all the tree hugging fruits from california are moving to. right where you are going bub. you can run but you cant hide. i'm not a runner, will stand and fight anytime.


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what happens when a vegitarian from Manhattan gets put in charge of the DEC. As if the DEC didn't suck enough in the first place. I'm sure if this bill goes through the next one will attack the evil bloodthirsty bowhunters who shoot said liberals puppies because that happens all the time according to the AR groups. And although I haven't been on this board long, good ridance to you from Delhi, you'll fit right in with all the granolas out in Colorado.:nyah::uzi:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

yea say hi to john denver for me campo...


----------

